# Guernsey



## bellaluz (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello all. I have just joined so am very new to this!
Our situation is that were proposing a move to Guernsey in the next 3 months. I have never visited it yet so am very apprehensive about the whole thing! We would be renting a property and it would need to be furnished. Looking on various websites there seems to be very little on the rental market for more that 3 bedrooms and they all look quiet old fashioned!. We have 2 children aged 6 and 5 so we would be looking for a nice area near good school.
Any information on Guernsey would be greatly appreciated! Its a toss up between London and Guernsey and at the moment I am stirring towards London as I have no idea about Guernsey!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

bellaluz said:


> Hello all. I have just joined so am very new to this!
> Our situation is that were proposing a move to Guernsey in the next 3 months. I have never visited it yet so am very apprehensive about the whole thing! We would be renting a property and it would need to be furnished. Looking on various websites there seems to be very little on the rental market for more that 3 bedrooms and they all look quiet old fashioned!. We have 2 children aged 6 and 5 so we would be looking for a nice area near good school.
> Any information on Guernsey would be greatly appreciated! Its a toss up between London and Guernsey and at the moment I am stirring towards London as I have no idea about Guernsey!


You mentioned in another posting that your husband will be working in Ealing... why would you consider living on one of the channel islands then?
The obvious choice ( for me) would be London ?

Is Ealing not part of greater London?


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*I have never been to Guernsey, but my mum-in-law is from there. It's quite beautiful from what she says, but it is a very small island...and very expensive to live there. *


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

izzysmum04 said:


> *I have never been to Guernsey, but my mum-in-law is from there. It's quite beautiful from what she says, but it is a very small island...and very expensive to live there. *


As has been mentioned, it is one of the channel islands, too far from London for daily commuting!

One of those tax haven islands!


----------



## Exiledtaff (Mar 3, 2011)

Someone can commute to London if the would want to, when i lived there, there was a guy who used to do it everyday first flight out last flight in.
The property is very expensive to rent as there is 2 types of property markets one for the people from Guernsey which is the closed market, then there is the open market for everyone else which is really expensive.
Nice place to live, but your business is every bodies else's business there.


----------



## bellaluz (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion it was depending on my husbands job between London and Guernsey but it is now looking increasingly like London so any feedback on same would be appreciated


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

There are several recent threads on that same topic, you should have a look at them or ask specific questions so people can help.


----------

